# Zapatero a tus zapatos



## Mabel Oackley Molina

Hola a todos! 
He buscado esta expresión del español al português y no he encontrado nada. Por eso si ustedes me pueden ayudar les agradezco de corazón.

Saludos,

Mabel Oackley M.


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Mabel.
Creo que es:
Não vá o sapateiro além do sapatos (ou sandálias).
(Del latín: ne sultor ultra crepidam.)


----------



## Mabel Oackley Molina

Gracias Olivinha, te pasaste.
Me ayudaste de montón.


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal é mais comum ouvir 'Não suba o sapateiro além do chinelo', que,óbviamente, tem o mesmíssimo sentido.


----------



## Ignobil

Qual o correspondente em português desta frase: "*Zapatero, a tus zapatos"??*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Para ajudar ao pessoal lusófono, a frase significa: “faça apenas o que concerne a você”.

Vamos esperar as sugestões.

Abraços.


----------



## De Brasil

Sería "Cada um na sua" ?
Ahora hay una moderna. "Cada um no seu quadrado".
Abraços.


----------



## Ignobil

Estou com uma inclinação para "cada um na sua"!


----------



## Alentugano

Cada macaco no seu galho?


----------



## Ignobil

Boa, muito boa Alentugano.


----------



## Carfer

Ou, talvez, _'não suba o sapateiro além do chinelo'_.


----------



## Mangato

Alentugano said:


> Cada macaco no seu galho?


 
Aquí temos cada *mochuelo a su olivo, *bem semelhante


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Paulistas: "cada um na sua e todos na Difusora"...


----------



## Ignobil

WhoSoyEu, com certeza você é esforçado!!!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, pessoal.
Já discutimos este ditado antes.
Vejam aqui:
Não vá o sapateiro além do sapatos (ou sandálias).
Não suba o sapateiro além do chinelo.


----------



## almufadado

También el dicho Portugués "Casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau" tiene asignación similar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

almufadado said:


> También el dicho Portugués "Casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau" tiene asignación similar.


 
 Acho que não precisamente, não.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acho que não precisamente, não.


 

Concordo, Giorgio. São bastante diferentes.


----------



## Medium Charuto

acho que seria equivalente a dizer
CADA MACACO NO SEU GALHO


----------



## pkogan

almufadado said:


> También el dicho Portugués "Casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau" tiene asignación similar.



*En casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo* sería el equivalente en español, pero tiene un sentido totalmente diferente de la expresión que estábamos discutiendo.


----------



## Moixe

En Chile también se usa "Pastelero a tus pasteles" con sentido similar...


----------

